# Acrylic Paint- Great Deal



## pntball727 (Sep 25, 2009)

For those who are heavy users of acrylics paints, Michael's is currently having a sale on all 2 oz bottles, they are having a deal where you can get 3 bottles for a dollar, or one for $.33 and best yet there is no limit. I went and picked up 15 bottles last night to stock up for the year. also noticed that their larger bottles were $.75 each.


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

*And an add'l 10% with Competitors Coupon*

I was there today, and that is a great deal. But be careful as the Gloss and Glow in the Dark are not part of the sale as I foound out at checkout. Also, at least at my store here in Western NY, this week only, they are accepting competitors coupons and giving an additional 10%., I went there with a 50% off coupon from Joanne, and got 60% off a $25 paint thinner I use. It came to $10!


----------



## pntball727 (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah, I did not know about that minor detail, i followed the signs on the paint isle here in Phoenix and only grabbed flat colors and non fluorescent paints. mainly stocked up on earth tones, blacks reds, and what ever else looked cool, but a great deal none the less, cant find paint for $.33 a bottle often.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Good find!!*


----------

